
AT&T's DirecTV Now Challenges FCC's Net Neutrality Rules - apress
http://fortune.com/2016/11/29/att-net-neutrality-directv-now/
======
intopieces
Once again, Tim Wu proves prescient. In "The Master Switch," he analyzed the
historical trends in information systems -- from open to closed, to open-
again-with-government-invervention. The open internet in the US is closing,
and the next four years don't look hopeful to me.

